# quemàlic? [camàlic]



## bondia

Un amic m'ha dit una paraula que sona així. "quemàlic". Es una persona que treballa al port en càrrega i descarrega de vaixells, es una feina molt dura. Però no trobo aquesta paraula enlloc, ni cap que si sembla. Algu em pot ajudar a trobar una traducció? o un sinónim?
gràcies


----------



## Lurrezko

_*camàlic *

m. [LC] [PR] Bastaix ._

_*bastaix* 

m. [LC] [PR] El qui té per ofici transportar coses de pes a coll. Més forcegut que un bastaix de la riba._

També se'n diu així dels tècnics que munten l'escenari per a un concert, per exemple.

Salut


----------



## ernest_

Jo ho tinc a associat a les expedicions al Tibet, que típicament els occidentals utilitzaven camàlics perquè els hi portessin les coses.


----------



## bondia

ernest_ said:


> Jo ho tinc a associat a les expedicions al Tibet, que típicament els occidentals utilitzaven camàlics perquè els hi portessin les coses.


 
Doncs, yo he estat en el Tibet i en Nepal en expedicions i deiem portadors als homes que ens duien totes les coses.
Gràcies per les respostes, lurrezko i ernest. Saveu com es pot tradüir a castellà _camàlic_?
Salut!


----------



## Lurrezko

bondia said:


> Doncs, yo he estat en el Tibet i en Nepal en expedicions i deiem portadors als homes que ens duien totes les coses.
> Gràcies per les respostes, lurrezko i ernest. Saveu com es pot tradüir a castellà _camàlic_?
> Salut!



Suposo que *porteador* en el cas del Tíbet, *descargador* en el cas dels molls i, en l'argot de la música, s'anomenen _pipas_.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Úsase también _sherpa_, que pueden ser tanto guías como porteadores.
En los muelles, creo que en América Latina es más común -y preciso- _estibador_.
Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Úsase también _sherpa_, que pueden ser tanto guías como porteadores.
> En los muelles, creo que en América Latina es más común -y preciso- _estibador_.
> Saludos.



D'acord amb el Senyor Vilalta, tot i que *sherpa* es refereix a l'ètnia i no a la funció.


----------



## ernest_

bondia said:


> Doncs, yo he estat en el Tibet i en Nepal en expedicions i deiem portadors als homes que ens duien totes les coses.



És que camàlic crec que té una connotació lleugerament insultant. Portador és neutral.


----------



## paparreta

A les estacions de tren, antigament també hi treballaven camàlics. No té connotacions negatives. Portador és inespecífic; podem parlar de senyal portador, per exemple, però no de senyal camàlic. En castellà és faquín.


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko oinak said:


> D'acord amb el Senyor Vilalta, tot i que *sherpa* es refereix a l'ètnia i no a la funció.


 
Gràcies. 
Si. Les persones qu'ens acompanyàven, tant al Tibet com al Nepal, es deien Ringhi Sherpa, Singi Sherpa etc. Per a ells es com un cognom que descriu la seva ètnia i procedència. Gent molt noble. 
Abans vaig dir que eren les persones que ens portaven les coses, però m'agaradaria rectificar i dir que eren les persones que van fer possible viatges inimaginables sense el seu suport, la seva fortalesa i la seva amistat.
Salut! 
(corregiu les meves faltes)


----------



## Namarne

bondia said:


> Sa*b*eu com es pot trad*u*ir a castellà _camàlic_?


Una opció podria ser _mozo de cuerda_. 
Salutacions.


----------



## chics

_Estibador _és la traducció al castellà (a Catalunya també s'usa, no només a Amèrica) de *bastaix*, que és com jo coneixia l'ofici dels carregadors i descarregadors del port. No vol dir que quemàlic no existeixi, o que no sigui correcte, per què no ho preguntes al Termcat, per exemple?


----------



## bondia

chics said:


> _Estibador _és la traducció al castellà (a Catalunya també s'usa, no només a Amèrica) de *bastaix*, que és com jo coneixia l'ofici dels carregadors i descarregadors del port. No vol dir que quemàlic no existeixi, o que no sigui correcte, per què no ho preguntes al Termcat, per exemple?


 

Gràcies per les vostres respostes. 
No m'atreveixo a visitar gaire sovint el Forum català, em costa escriure prou bè, però m'animeu a continuar
Salut, i fins aviat


----------



## Marco1971

Crec que la paraula ve de l'àrab: hammàl, bastaix.  A Itàlia (només a Gènova, però), es diu "camallo"


----------

